# Need help! Male krib keeps killing female!!



## Kyle-87 (May 12, 2012)

Hello, I have a 5g tank with a male krib that keeps killing females within hours of putting her in. There are two good sized caves and plenty of fake tall grass. I was wondering if I should get some tetras to try and distract the male more. I also only have two mystery snails in the tank as well. My main goal is to breed in a 5g but I'm not sure if the male will be less aggressive, please help! *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those fish aren't good for a 5g tank. Not too many things are really, but maybe a Betta or a few other small fish. Fish behavior can change if you do things like trying to put them in too small of a tank.


----------



## Kyle-87 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Kribs won't safely breed in less than a 15. They need room to sort out their relationships, and in a 5, it's not a good scenario.


----------



## GoldFishCrappers (May 6, 2012)

Just like everyone else has been saying, that tank is way to small. He will just keep killing anything else you put in. I would suggest at least a 20g.:fish10:


----------

